# My Black Moon Sand Aquarium (Pictures)



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

All this talk about sand, And stuff i want to post some pictures of my 75 gallon.









My bushy nose albino pleco and his conk shell that he hide's in..









My blue florida cray fish. top view.









I just droped algea waffer's in and they both took one. lol ....


















My shark



















I hope everyone enjoy's


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL - thanks for posting them!


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

SDFLGHER5T56!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I never knew blue crayfish existed! That is the most fandabbydozey thing I saw this week (I love crayfish)

That tank looks niiiiice... I take it the sand is hard to clean though?


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

I like it!
and you gotta love the electric blue crayfish ;D


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

Yeah he is my little lobster, He is so funny when i drop waffer's in for my pleco. The cray fish run's over and get's on top of it. He wont let any fish get close. lol And when i drop frozen brine shrimp or frozen blood worm's he catch's them out of mid air or should i say mid water lol...









He is the man, My blue lobster


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

I got another blue cray fish for free. The guy bought it and it ate some of his bettas fin's so he brought it back. And my buddy that own's the pet store gave it to me ya.. Plus i got a new loach. It's a zebra loach or known as kuhli loach.. I will post pictures soon....


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow, good thing that guy got rid of his! Those blue crayfish are definitely not for the average aquarist--they're definitely cool but not for people with slow-moving or small fish like bettas. They get very big, and the betta would have surely been eaten. Do you ever give it feeder fish?


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

Yeah i try to give it feeder fish like once a week so it wont mess with my fish. But i have to say i have watched the pleco, clown loaches, Red tail shark swim right up against the cray fish and he just sat there. He hasn't tried to attack anyone. Also i feed my tank frozen brine shrimp and frozen blood worms so he is getting meat from that. But what is funny is when i drop a algea waffer in and the pleco starts eatting it he will go over there and take it if i dont drop 2 one for him and one for the pleco. 

Im waiting to see what happen's when the 2 cray fish see each other because there soupposed to be real territorial, And when they see each other. He said they will have a mexican stand off...


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Interesting--the crayfish probably prefers the algae wafer because they were made to eat detritus more primarily than live fish, so I guess that makes sense. I hope your crays don't hurt each other.


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

Yeah me to, I hope they dont fight. He said if there is plenty of hiding spot's. They wont, And i got 2 big thing's of drift wood. So i think they will be okay...


----------

